# ape -> mp3 konvertieren



## karbit (11. Juni 2003)

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne Monkey-Audio-Dateien (*.ape) zu *.wav oder *.mp3 konvertieren, damit ich sie auch auf meinem externen Player anhören kann. Gibt es dafür ein Programm / Tool ohne DOS-Kommandozeilen-Dideldidum? Ich gebs ja zu, bin ein bisschen bequem, ha aber auch keine Zeit, um mich da total (wieder) einzudenken ;-)

ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen!

Gruß, Karbit


----------

